# How to open a can without any tools



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 6, 2015)

So I just stumbled on this video, and I thought it could be useful to you guys! 
Check it out!
My flash player is too much of a dick to let me get the audio, and the subtitles are in french, so in case the audio is also in french:
All you need to do is to scratch the top of the can against asphalt/concrete/whatever, and then squeeze the top and it should pop out... 
But the video itself is pretty much self-explainatory

Could be useful if you just got your stuff stolen and find cans in a dumpster


----------



## kaichulita (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet! I've had this problem before but never knew what to do so I didn't bother opening it until I found can opener or knife. Thanks man


----------



## Tude (Jan 6, 2015)

I've seen vid or vids posted here before that has the same concept, but not this one. But hey this guy makes it look real easy! Cool! Hehe - and I've been in that position (camping, not traveling) before. But with hammer and screwdriver - you can do whacha have to do in order to eat, although somewhat messier hehe. Thanks!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 6, 2015)

Tude said:


> But with hammer and screwdriver - you can do whacha have to do in order to eat, although somewhat messier hehe. Thanks!



Ahaha yeah, and not everyone would think to bring an hammer for camping lol


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 6, 2015)

Yea I thought of this technique when I saw the thread title. I havnt had much luck with it tho because it seems tedious and I've always had a can opener or something. Id probly try to puncture it with a sharp rock if I was in the woods.


----------



## wombatt (Jan 6, 2015)

I've done this a few times before its easy but takes a while and the noise bothers some. I prefer rubbing against smoother concrete brcause it takes less strength and repositioning but on more rough concrete you can open the can faster.


----------



## pdxpsych (Jan 7, 2015)

Sledgehammer


----------



## Tude (Jan 7, 2015)

Carl Wander said:


> Ahaha yeah, and not everyone would think to bring an hammer for camping lol



hehe - Used to camp on the fly - be riding around and yeah lets stay here - hell got a tent in the back - but lo and behold nothing to put the stakes in the ground. Enter stumbling around in the dark trying to find a decent sized rock hehe. Doing that a couple of times led to purchasing ye ole "car hammer". Hehe and the group we hung with for many years relied on that car hammer as well.


----------



## West (Jan 15, 2015)

I was eating with some shwilly kids once and an inebriated punk spent nearly 10 minutes scraping a can on concrete trying to show me "the real man way to open a can." He didn't figure it out and we ended up using my can opener :')

Edit: so now I know wtf this kid was trying to do


----------



## Ras (Apr 13, 2015)

And cat gonna survive too!


----------



## Westy (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't forget the P-51!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 20, 2015)

perfectly doable opening with a knife. just gotta find one you aren't trying to keep honed.


----------

